# Need Graphic Card under 3000/-



## Vampire (May 24, 2013)

Hi folks I want to buy a graphic card for my system for playing games and watching HD movies. I am not a hardcore gamer, i will be playing GTA 4 and POP series at normal settings.
My PC Configuration is :-  Pentium D dual core @ 2.8Ghz, Mobo - Intel D101GGC with Ati radeon 200 express 256MB graphic chipset, 2GB RAM, 80GB HDD + Seagate 1 TB external hdd. AOC 17" monitor @ 1280*1024 resolution.


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 24, 2013)

gt 620 seems best for you


----------



## Vampire (May 26, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> gt 620 seems best for you



I think you didn't read it properly. I need a card below 3k. At flipkart it is available above 3.5k.
I am from a middle class family and cannot stretch my budget.


----------



## KyleSforza (May 26, 2013)

Flipkart is expensive, visit the computer market in your city. My friend got GT630 2GB in 3.5k. So GT620 should be much cheaper.


----------



## ankush28 (Jun 1, 2013)

+1 for gt 620.
but still try to get 630 1gb.


----------



## satirthacool (Jun 2, 2013)

GT-630 would be a better option for ~3.5. So, try to get it over GT-620.


----------



## Vampire (Jun 6, 2013)

Guys plz suggest a card which is below 3000/-. ranged b/w 2300/- to 3000/- plz. As i posted before i can't expend more than 3000/-


----------



## truegenius (Jun 11, 2013)

then its hd6450
and 512MB or 1GB more ram


----------



## Cilus (Jun 11, 2013)

Try this one:
Buy Online Forsa Geforce GT620 1GB DDR3 NVidia PCI E Graphic Cards (F-NH-G620102B38L4G-175L) in india


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 11, 2013)

Get GT-620 for ~ 3.2k.


----------



## Flash (Jun 11, 2013)

Won't the HD5570 be good for OP's budget?


----------



## Cilus (Jun 12, 2013)

5570 is not available at 3K and OP cannot go beyond it.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 12, 2013)

can a less than 3k card play games such as crysis 3 @40fps or more at medium 1280*1024??


----------



## 6Diablo9 (Jun 12, 2013)

pkkumarcool said:


> can a less than 3k card play games such as crysis 3 @40fps or more at medium 1280*1024??



You could expect 20-30fps at 800x600.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 12, 2013)

We have to suggest the best at OP's budget. Not everyone can spend huge amount on GPU.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 12, 2013)

My friend also wants one? So which one is better : GT610 or HD6450 ? I suggested him GT610

(He just wants to play all the latest games even at lowest settings for 1 year. He currently has GT310. His PC supports only low profile bracket cards)


----------



## topgear (Jun 13, 2013)

GT610 ( aka GT 520 ) DDr3 is faster than HD 6450 DDr3 unless you can find a GDDr5 variant of HD6450.


----------

